# WTB: 14-16ft boat w/ motor & trailer



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have 1400 for a nice 14-16ft boat w/ motor & trailer, I would like it ready to fish. Please let me know if you have one for sale.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

bntz313 said:


> I have 1400 for a nice 14-16ft boat w/ motor & trailer, I would like it ready to fish. Please let me know if you have one for sale.


 This guy too http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/boa/1565323304.html :lol: Mich


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Michigander1 said:


> This guy too http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/boa/1565323304.html :lol: Mich


Yup thats me, looking to get my 1st boat to fish inland lakes and rivers.


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

If anyone has something, let me know. I'm looking to buy with in a week.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Her ya go http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/boa/1568262524.html :lol: sry had too ,Mich


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, I'm for sure gonna contact him for this one! Great!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Read up being your 1st boat. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=291802 .Btw get a short shaft if ya can  Mich


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

It appears you either have to lower your expectations or raise your price...


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

frenchriver1 said:


> It appears you either have to lower your expectations or raise your price...


Yup, I might be willing to part with mine but it would be double the price.


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

NEVER rush buying a boat the market is crashing on boats. You might get a decent boat for that kind of money! Everybody is selling a boat for a reason, don't get stuck paying for them!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

bowonly said:


> NEVER rush buying a boat the market is crashing on boats. You might get a decent boat for that kind of money! Everybody is selling a boat for a reason, don't get stuck paying for them!


 True.Ive been trying to help this guy out on what to look out for when buying a boat.I really think he has no clue on what hes doing and just wants a boat.He really need to learn what to look for in a motor 1st.Not knowing about them is one fast way to get burned.I found what i think is a good motor for him.And fits his budget as well.I may even buy it :lol:,Mich


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Michigander1 said:


> True.Ive been trying to help this guy out on what to look out for when buying a boat.I really think he has no clue on what hes doing and just wants a boat.He really need to learn what to look for in a motor 1st.Not knowing about them is one fast way to get burned.I found what i think is a good motor for him.And fits his budget as well.I may even buy it :lol:,Mich


Hey, Sorry about that I was at work and in school all day today. I have been reading and talking to my friends on what to look out for when buying a boat. Thanks you have been a great help!

-Thanks


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Michigander1 said:


> This guy too http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/boa/1565323304.html :lol: Mich


 Dont tell me you dropped your price ? http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/boa/1587671919.html :yikes: .Wonder if this guy wants it to float as well ?


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

$300 will get a 14ft without a trailer in decent shape. $260 or so more with a 20% off harbor freight coupon will get you a new trailer that will put it on. Or if you drop down a couple feet you will get a nice 12ft with trailer for around $300 if you wait for the right deal. I paid $300 for my 12ft v bottom on a trailer with trolling motor a couple years back. Just wait for the right deal................the right deal came to me 5 months after sold my jon boat.


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Michigander1 said:


> Dont tell me you dropped your price ? http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/boa/1587671919.html :yikes: .Wonder if this guy wants it to float as well ?


Yeah. That wasn't even me.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Raise your price expectations, and get something you can actually use for a few things.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/boa/1586757573.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/boa/1579390995.html

This looks like the same boat, for a cheaper price. 
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bar/1579388803.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/boa/1565075269.html

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/boa/1586365933.html


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

I have a 14 ft starcraft with an older 9.5 Johnson. The motor runs like a dream. Excellent trailer., anchor.
Very dry boat. Fish all day, maybe a shotglass of water in the boat.
Its been a St Clair river boat for many years.

I'll let the package go for $1200


----------

